# water ingress on motorhome



## oscardaisy (Dec 10, 2009)

I have an autotrail apache 53 model, have discovered water penetration in the rear luggage compartment which has caused damp up the wall and floor, I believe it may be coming in on the joints on the rear end posts also it is coming in down the ariel post, has anybody had these same problems could you give me advice on what I should be doing. I think the seating will have to be removed and maybe some of the interier panelling, any thoughts ? also could anyone advise where I could purchase a top cover for the roof. regards frank


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*water ingress*

Hi,
i know it sounds obvious but you have to stop the water getting in as a priority i have just had it on mine coming in on the roof bars and the join between wall and roof.i had mine resealed all round roof bars and edges seems to have stopped water getting in.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our last Autotrail Mohican had a damp problem in the bathroom at the rear. I discovered it was getting in from below to the sides of the rear locker. There was a void between the outer body and the inner walls. I could put my hand up between the two as far as it could fit. You might want to check that. I filled the void with expanding foam by taping cardboard over the gap at the bottom and spraying the foam through a hole in the cardboard. I can't say whether it fixed the problem as I traded the van at one year old because it also leaked at three roof corners and I had no faith in the build quality of that particular van. 

In saying this I make no comment about Autotrail quality in general as prior to that van we had four other Autotrails which were watertight. I do understand though that the company had changed hands, albeit retaining the staff and directors, by the time our last one was built, Alan.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Is it anywhere near your fresh water filler ???
My 2005 Apache 700 had a very poor fitted hose on the rear of the water filler and I discovered that it was leaking just after we bought it. Took it off and r-fitted the hose clip properly and it's been fine.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Frank

I would ring Baldwins up at Halifax and get Steve to have a look at it

Best Regards
Broom


----------

